# Pls, gebt euren Senf dazu!



## Kingsbeer (11. November 2009)

Hallo alle miteinander zu so später stunde.
ich war gerade einmal wieder zu später Stunde in den Buffed Foren unterwegs, als ich einen Thread mit dem Thema: " Zur Erklärung" sah, und ihn anklickte.
Ich sah zu meinem Entsetzten eine Menge an Kraftausdrücken, rassistische sowie antisemitistische Äußerungen...
Das ganze wurde getoppt, durch diverse Bilder wie Hakenkreuze und Bilder denen Christen und/oder Muslimen in der Seele weh tun.
Ich bitte euch und das Buffed Team: Es gibt doch bestimmt irgendeine Software, die so etwas verhindert!? Irgendwas, das Worte wie Hit... und Neg.. ausfiltert und den User bannt... 
Ich bitte um sinnvolle und ernste kommentare, zumal z.B. mein 13 jähriger Bruder öfters eure Seite besucht, und mir es nicht wirklich gefällt, das er sich so einen Müll ansehen muss!

mit freundlichen Grüßen

Kingsbeer

Ps. Bitte nicht als Beleidigung und/oder Angriff ansehen, ich bin momentan nur äußerst erzürnt!


----------



## Piposus (11. November 2009)

Jetzt bin ich aber der Neger (Schweizer "Sprichwort"!). Wo war der Thread denn?


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. November 2009)

machs wie ich: Online-Strafanzeige und gut ist.. aber nen extra thread dafür muss nicht sein und wird auch nicht gern gesehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und erzürnen musst du darüber auch nicht.. das ist ganz normal, dass in einem so großen Genetischen Pool auch mal Fehler vorkommen :-P


----------



## Lillyan (11. November 2009)

*ins richtige Forum schieb*

Ich hab gelöscht so schnell ich konnte, spät nachts überlebt sowas nunmal leider länger als tagsüber. Einen Filter kann man leider sehr schnell durch Sternchen umgehen und Bilder mit bestimmten Inhalten kann man ohnehin nicht filtern (meines Wissens nach)....


----------



## Black_Deadman (11. November 2009)

So viel hab ich echt noch nie um 2 bis jetzt gelacht . Viel zu hart wie er abgegangen ist. Normal ist es ja nicht witzig, aber bei so einer Dummheit kann man echt nur lachen.


----------



## Himmels (11. November 2009)

dank dem hatte ich keine langeweile mehr gut das er wech ist


----------



## Mahii (11. November 2009)

Oh man der kerl macht die nacht zum tag xxxxxxxDDDDD so geil wie er reinhaut 

wir hocken im skype und kugeln uns über soviel dreistigkeit xxxDD 

Made my Day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

löschen war nicht clever // verschieben in ein unzugänglich nicht einsehbaren forumsbereich hätte genügt

strafanzeige ist gestellt und screens sind selbstredend 

gute nacht


----------



## Lillyan (11. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> löschen war nicht clever // verschieben in ein unzugänglich nicht einsehbaren forumsbereich hätte genügt


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ja, das bezeichnen wir hier flapsig als löschen... alles andere wäre mir zu viel Schreibarbeit gewesen


----------



## Mokken (11. November 2009)

Vielen Dank auf jedenfall fürs löschen Lilly (extra thread aufmachen is ja unnötig aber wenns denn schon einen gibt).
Verständlicher, dass es zu so später Stunde etwas länger dauert bis sowa entdeckt wird aber ich denke eine Software, die solche Wörter sperrt wäre auch wenn man es leicht durch Sterne umgehen kann, angebracht. Durch Sterne steht dann immerhin nurnoch H***** da anstatt des Wortes das ist in meinen Augen auch schon eine kleine Hilfe vorallem, weil auch gerade in den Buffed-Foren auch oft sehr junge User unterwegs sind. Dass man bei einer Seite für Mmo´s das wort heil schwer rausbekommen kann ist natürlich verständlich aber ich finde ein Block für extreme Schimpfwörter sollte doch eingeführt werden. Wenns auch nicht viel bringt aber es ist immerhin nochmal ein deutliches Zeichen, das hier so etwas unerwünscht ist. 

Mfg,
Mokken

Edit: ich sehe gerade es istspät in der Nacht was meine Rechtschreibung anscheinend komplett beseitigt hat, sorry für den schwer zu lesenden Text.


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (11. November 2009)

@ über mir, Ich denke das würde auch nicht gehen.. wer sagt, dass derjeniger H**** schreibt und nicht H*i*t*..... somit wäre das dann auch ausgehebelt.. man kann einfach nicht jede möglichkeit abdecken


----------



## Lillyan (11. November 2009)

Jep, genau so meinte ich das mit den Sternchen, aber abwarten, was einer der Admins zu dem Thema sagt


----------



## Xaradi (11. November 2009)

Ich habe diesen Beitrag auch lessen müssen. Lese normalerweise vorm Schlafengehen noch ein paar Forenbeiträge. Es ist manchmal schon schlimm genug die häufigen "wow nervt" oder "alles wird einem nachgeworfen" sachen zu lesen da diese fast immer in beleidigungen ausarten. aber solch einen geistigen Dünnpfiff der schon eine Schwer gestörte persönlichkeit voraussetzt hab ich noch nicht erlebt.

Ich war richtig geschockt als ich das sehen muste, ich weiß das ihr nicht für den Autor könnt aber wie schon der TE gesagt hat muss es doch möglichkeiten geben das eine solche kranke Person seine seine dummen und ignoranten gedanken nicht auch noch verbreiten kann. 

Ich hoffe ich muss solch eine beleidigung der Menschenwürde nie wieder hier sehen!!!

so long Xaradi


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Nicht Aufregen. Jeder Forumsbetreiber kam schon in den Genuß solcher 'Leute'. Spätestens wenn die Vorladung im Postkasten ist, wird ihnen klar, dasz das Internet doch nicht so anonym ist wie sie glaubten, nicht mal mit einem Anonymizer (StPO § 100g und StPO § 100h)


----------



## Matress (11. November 2009)

Das stört mich jetzt das ich den Thread nich gelesen habe. Würde mich schon interessieren worum es hier gerade geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingPin2009 (11. November 2009)

Hm, mich würds auch interessieren. Kann vlt jemand der den las, kurz berichten? Wollen ja keine Bilder oder Details hören, nur grob worum es ging.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Grob: Volksverhetzung (StGB § 130) // in Österreich bekannt unter Verhetzung (StGB § 283) // in der Schweiz bekannt unter Rassismusstrafnorm Artikel 261


----------



## sympathisant (11. November 2009)

zur info: wenn der typ kein deutscher ist und nicht in D lebt interessiert ihn das deutsche gesetz wenig.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

sympathisant schrieb:


> zur info: wenn der typ kein deutscher ist und nicht in D lebt interessiert ihn das deutsche gesetz wenig.



das sollte jeder wissen, dennoch wird sowas zur Anzeige gebracht


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2009)

Super schrieb:


> das sollte jeder wissen, dennoch wird sowas zur Anzeige gebracht



Das ist in Privatforen sicher der richtige Weg. Aber überlasst hier bitte die Handhabung der Löschung den Moderatoren und weitere Schritte uns. Wir kümmern uns entsprechend um solche Fälle - jedoch sind externe Anzeigen in nicht privaten Foren etwas überstürzt. Entsprechende Rückfragen werden wir natürlich bearbeiten, aber in erster Instanz überschreitet der entsprechende User die bei der Anmeldung unterschriebenen AGB und Netiquette, also die hier gültigen Regeln und das Hausrecht. Demzufolge obliegt die Handhabung in erster Instanz bei uns. Bei persönlichen Angriffen, vor allem in Verbindung mit Namensnennungen von hier aktiven Privatpersonen, sind Anzeigen sicher gerechtfertigt, denkt aber bitte daran, welcher zusätzliche Aufwand durch Einzelanfragen hier dadurch entstehen kann.


----------



## ZAM (11. November 2009)

Black_Deadman schrieb:


> So viel hab ich echt noch nie um 2 bis jetzt gelacht . Viel zu hart wie er abgegangen ist. Normal ist es ja nicht witzig, aber bei so einer Dummheit kann man echt nur lachen.



*Ironie* Das ist natürlich die richtige Reaktion - mitmachen und freudig pushen, statt zu reporten...
Ich werde die Teilnehmer des Threads nun ebenfalls prüfen.


----------



## Super PePe (11. November 2009)

Wie du selbst betonst ist dies hier öffentlich zugänglich und ohne Zweifel verstößt der User gegen geltendes Hausrecht (aber darum geht es nicht). Da es öffentlich zugänglich ist, fasst hier "7. Abschnitt - Straftaten gegen die öffentliche Ordnung" - siehe auch Amtsgericht Münster: 

Volksverhetzung im Internet Urteil vom 23.9.2007; Az.: 52 Ds 540 Js 1896/06 AK 218/07
Auszug:
"Fremdenfeindliche Äußerungen im Rahmen eines frei zugänglichen Internet-Chats, die das ungeschmälerte Lebensrecht von Türken, Albanern und anderen Bevölkerungsteilen bestreitet, erfüllen grundsätzlich den Straftatbestand der Volksverhetzung nach § 130 StGB. "

weiter heißt es

"II.
Nach dem Ergebnis der Hauptverhandlung steht zur Überzeugung des Gericht folgender Sachverhalt fest:

[...]
Um 23.45 Uhr und um 23.47 Uhr setzte der Angeklagte dann mit zwei identischen Beiträgen fort:

"Die Flyer auf türkisch, albanisch und russisch schreiben...nur damit auch alle Assis da sind." Dem letzten Beitrag fügte der Angeklagte eine Photographie bei, die u. a. einen ausländisch aussehenden Boxer zeigt.

Zum Zeitpunkt der Einträge waren mindestens 8 - 10 Personen als Nutzer des Forums registriert."

weiter

"Unter Abwägung der für und gegen den Angeklagten sprechenden Gesichtspunkte hielt das Gericht die Verhängung einer Freiheitsstrafe von 4 Monaten &#8211; mithin am unteren Rahmen der gesetzlichen Strafandrohung &#8211; für tat- und schuldangemessen."

Jeder Strafanzeige stellen, da dies formlos bei jeder Staatsanwaltschaft eingereicht werden kann (notfalls auch anonym)


btw: Ihr habt vollkommen richtig reagiert und ich hatte auch nichts andere von euch erwartet


----------



## seanbuddha (12. November 2009)

Heute schonwieder so etwas... Schrecklich. Unser erhabener Diktator Zam wurde beleidigt, Rassistische&Sexistische Bilder ins Forum gestellt. Ich hoffe so etwas Häuft sich nicht.


----------



## seanbuddha (13. November 2009)

Hallo Buffedcommunity.
In den letzten Tagen sind vermehrt Threads mit Beleidigenden-,Rassistischen-,Sexuellen- und Vulgären Bildern&Schreibweisen erstellt worden.
Damit möchte ich eine Warnung an alle ausrichten. Die Leute die eher sensibel auf so etwas reagieren sollten nicht um diese Uhrzeit sich im Buffedforum rumtreiben.
Ich hoffe sehr das die Buffedmoderatoren etwas unternehmen.
Bitte meldet jeden solcher Threads SOFORT! 
Ich mache mir zurzeit ernsthaft Sorgen was die Community betrifft.
Also:
Passt auf was ihr imm Buffedforum (besonders um diese Uhrzeit) liest! Ich bitte euch!

cya

Euer (besorgter) Forenbuddha

(Dieser Thread ist offen für die Diskussion solcher Threads, bitte keine beleidigungen von Mitgliedern etc.)


----------



## NamenloserHeld (13. November 2009)

Nette Warnung

Aber sowas hat nichts mit der Uhrzeit zu tun, sondern der Anonymität des world wide web ...
Der Unterschied ist nur, dass solche Trollthreads zu früherer Stunde fast instant geschlossen werden!
Auch Mods sind nur Menschen und müssen mal schlafen!

mfg

Tante Edith meint, dass auch ich ruhig einmal FIRST!!! sagen darf


----------



## Assari (13. November 2009)

Jop

Nachts sind die Mods halt nich sooo aktiv (oder doch??)

Deswegen sind die nahcts halt länger offen^^

Morgens+Mittags sind sie halt mehr da


----------



## TonyHoly (13. November 2009)

seanbuddha schrieb:


> In den letzten Tagen sind vermehrt Threads mit Beleidigenden-,Rassistischen-,Sexuellen- und Vulgären Bildern&Schreibweisen erstellt worden.



Wilkommen im WWW


----------



## Lillyan (13. November 2009)

Ein Thread langt trotzdem... ich füge mal zusammen.


----------



## Teal (13. November 2009)

NamenloserHeld schrieb:


> [...]
> Auch Mods sind nur Menschen und müssen mal schlafen!
> [...]



Das besagt zumindest das Gerücht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir versuchen das schon asap zu machen, aber wie Du selbst sagst: Speziell zwischen 0 und 5 Uhr ist denke ich mal kaum was los bei uns Mods - da schlafen halt die meisten.


----------

